#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Opzoek ben naar halaal relatie( huwelijk)

## karim7are2a

Ik ben een moslim man van 24 jaar. Ik ben half Nederlandse en half Egyptisch en ik was in Egypte geboren. Ik ben nog steeds aan het studeren , ik wil graag vliegtuigengineur worden. Ik ben opzoek naar een vrouw die vriendelijk en aardige is en die goede moslima is. Ik ben niet opzoek naar zenna ofzo dus ik ben echt serieus opzoek naar vrouw met wie ik volgens islamitisch regels ga trouwen. Leeftijd tussen 18 en 45. Leeftijd is gewoon een getal wat belangrijk is joukarakter.

----------

